# Working Visa with criminal record.



## Hanlb (May 1, 2011)

Hello my boyfriend and I are wanting to move to the US next year in Jan - my BF is wanting to finish the last semester of his masters in California and I am hoping to find work - I have a diploma in early childhood education and care, but happy to find office work too.

My big problem is that I have a criminal record for a drink driving offense back in 2006 ( young and stupid mistake). I would love any information on my chances of getting to the US and working and what path should I take to make sure I have an opportunity to do so.

Stressing a lot on this issue.

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You say diploma - I am getting on thin ice but this does not sound like an academic degree. Please correct me. If so it is very unlikely that you will find gainful employment. a) no US degree b) schools are cutting back c) low pay d) criminal record in an area US employers are very sensitive about.
If memory does not fail me criminal record is a standard question on all visa applications.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hanlb said:


> Hello my boyfriend and I are wanting to move to the US next year in Jan - my BF is wanting to finish the last semester of his masters in California and I am hoping to find work - I have a diploma in early childhood education and care, but happy to find office work too.
> 
> My big problem is that I have a criminal record for a drink driving offense back in 2006 ( young and stupid mistake). I would love any information on my chances of getting to the US and working and what path should I take to make sure I have an opportunity to do so.
> 
> ...


The drink driving offence is a red herring as you have yet to establish a basis for you to be allowed to work (or live) in the US.

To answer your question, however, a single, five-year-old DUI should have little or no impact on any visa application beyond the requirement to adequately document it.


----------



## Hanlb (May 1, 2011)

Thanks heaps, what kind of working Visas are there? 
A diploma isn't a degree, you're right but it is a qualification and may help with getting a nannying job - would that sort of employer be enough to grant me a sponsorship?

Thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hanlb said:


> Thanks heaps, what kind of working Visas are there?
> A diploma isn't a degree, you're right but it is a qualification and may help with getting a nannying job - would that sort of employer be enough to grant me a sponsorship?
> 
> Thanks!


Opportunities are very few and far between without a useful degree.

Au pair might provide you the opportunity for temporary work if you're young enough and otherwise qualified. The DUI is more likely to count against you by the employer, though.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Hanlb said:


> Hello my boyfriend and I are wanting to move to the US next year in Jan - my BF is wanting to finish the last semester of his masters in California and I am hoping to find work - I have a diploma in early childhood education and care, but happy to find office work too.
> 
> My big problem is that I have a criminal record for a drink driving offense back in 2006 ( young and stupid mistake). I would love any information on my chances of getting to the US and working and what path should I take to make sure I have an opportunity to do so.
> 
> ...


Unless your bf is a US Citizen and you guys are getting married then you have no chance on both counts.

Your tafe diploma isn't recgonised in the US and there is no need for your services will essentially no need to import your services.

Secondly the DD rules you out for a work permit in fact if it's 0.08 and over it pretty much rules you visiting the place for quite some years.

Unfornuatley to put it bluntly that's where you are at.

basically marriage is the only option.


----------

